# Gregory the Great and the unfrozen chosen



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 5, 2020)

The mind of the person who does not seek the sight of her Creator is very hard because she persists in a frozen state on account of herself. But if in the present time she starts to burn with the desire to follow him whom she loves, ‘melted’ by the fire of love, she runs. She becomes eager with desire. She reviles all worldly things that used to bring her pleasure. Nothing except her Creator pleases her.

What first delighted her soul afterward becomes grievously burdensome. Nothing consoles her grief as long as she has still not looked upon him whom she desires. Her mind sorrows. Light itself is wearisome. Scorching fire burns away the rust of sin in her mind. The soul is enflamed like gold because gold loses its luster through use but regains its brightness through fire.

For the reference, see Gregory the Great and the unfrozen chosen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

